# Need some opinions



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Jake. Very cool. 

I especially like the Shark T, because I Scuba dive and love sharks. Next is definately "No Eyed Willy". 

I would definately wear them. Good Job. 

However why no Boarder ? I'm thinking you could come up with a great one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks so much! 

lol I'll work on a boarder design. I'm thinking about shying away from the cartoonish illustrations though. I'm trying to build the brand, but I'm still brainstorming the theme.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

For what it's worth, I agree with staying away from the cartoonish theme. 
So that said..
If you took the characters face in the middle of Willy's Graphic and build on that as your main person. you might have something, cause I'm already wondering what the rest of him would look like. He may make a good starting point.!

Good Luck. 

I've saved your website.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks pretty sick, dood. I particularly like the red and black tees. I'm more of an understated guy so the fact that you're generally staying away from the loud fluorescents is a good thing. I have a feeling that the loud colors are gonna start being phased out soon anyway. It better to get in on the ground floor on something new so keep your eyes peeled on that.

I also suggest putting hoodies into your line. those never go out of style and I would be particularly interested in buying a hoodie with the DA logo. I can see wearing red w/black letters, or brown, blue, black, and grey all w/red letters. The DA logo is sharp. nice work.

The only other thing is stickers.....and more stickers. lol


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty tight, i'd jut make them less busy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> Looks pretty sick, dood. I particularly like the red and black tees. I'm more of an understated guy so the fact that you're generally staying away from the loud fluorescents is a good thing. I have a feeling that the loud colors are gonna start being phased out soon anyway. It better to get in on the ground floor on something new so keep your eyes peeled on that.
> 
> I also suggest putting hoodies into your line. those never go out of style and I would be particularly interested in buying a hoodie with the DA logo. I can see wearing red w/black letters, or brown, blue, black, and grey all w/red letters. The DA logo is sharp. nice work.
> 
> The only other thing is stickers.....and more stickers. lol


I'm so glad you like the logo. I was worried that people would be skeptical on buying a shirt with just a logo on it. Especially being a new company and all. Hoodies are in the works, I will have them for the winter release and I'll be sure to let you know about them! And I am definitely going to shy away from the loud colors on the next line. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoodies can be pre-ordered now. Coming in a few weeks!


----------

